# willow tree



## rburg (Sep 2, 2016)

When is the best time of the year to plant a weeping willow tree?


----------



## Del_ (Sep 2, 2016)

Fall.


----------



## rburg (Sep 2, 2016)

Thanks!


----------



## Coppice (Sep 2, 2016)

I will second "Fall".


----------

